# Towing with JGC V-8...



## wYsiwYg (Oct 24, 2003)

Hellow everyone,

I am a newbie to the forum and the world of TT and hope to learn much from the pros here at the forum.

I am interested in purchasing a new Outback 21RS or 25RS-S and was wondering how my 2002 JGC 4.7L H.O. V-8 (265hp) with a 6,500 pound tow rating would handle towing it.

Some have told me that the short wheel base may be a concern with the larger Outback with a dry weight of 4,655 which may even surpass 5,500 with all the liquids, food, gear, etc. and short wheel base of the JGC may be an issue.

Should I settle with the shorter 21RS? I would really appreciate feedbacks from those who have experience with towing with JGC...

Thank you~


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You probably would be able to tow the 25rss with you truck but you will most likely be at the limits of your truck weightwise and not be happy with the performance. Also the short wheelbase may come into play if you get into an emergency situation. The trailer could start to overpower the truck. We've been there, we were towing our previous trailer which was 28 feet long and got into a sway situation and almost had an accident. The trailer started to overpower the truck but we were able to regain control using the trailer brakes.

We now tow a 21rs with our yukon which is a little bigger than your jeep with no problems at all. The 21rs would probably be a better match as far as size and weight go for your jeep.

Run the weight calculations and see how it comes out. Try to get the weight of your truck with your gear and passengers in it, add the tongue weight of the trailer and see if it is under the gvwr of the truck. Then you can calculate the gcw by adding the truck weight to the trailer weight, just remember to subtract the tongue weight from the trailer weight because it is already accounted for in the truck's weight. For instance, My truck weighs 4800# empty, by the time I add all passengers and gear, it weighs 5400#, with the trailer tongue weight added it's 5950#. The trailer weighs 5000# but I only add 4450# to the truck weight because the tongue weight is already accounted for in the truck's weight. So my gcw is 10400#. 
If you are under the maximums for your truck, you are all set.

I've also discovered using LT tires with their stiffer sidewalls goes a long way in improving the ride while towing.

Good luck, hope this helps

Just shoot me an e-mail and I 'll answer any other questions if I can.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I would do some in depth research, will the 21RS really suit you and your families needs? will there be enough room in it as opposed to a larger unit? We had a '02 Salem 27' bh lite, weighed 4415 dry. towed with a '99 Ram quad 4x4 with the 5.2L V8 and 3:55 gears. it preformed satifactorily. once we went to truck in sig. this past April, it was night and day difference. when we got the Outback in Sig, even with the added weight, and length( its 32' bumper to toungue.)it actually tows better than the shorter , and lighter Salem. we are very happy now. but this is after 7 years, 6 campers , and 3 different tow vehicles. so you can see why I say do alot of research!! will you be upgrading vehicles in the near future? if so, and you live in relativly flat country, or not towing thru alot of hilly areas, you should be fine even with the 25RSS. your JGC has more HP than my 5.2L did. what rear end gear do you have? 3:55 or 3:92? 3:92 would be great for that unit and you can go to the LT tires as Camping has suggested. we had Dunlop Rover AT LT 265/75/16's on the '99 and loved them. this new truck has the GoodYear Wrangler HP 20's on it , and they only come in p serires , but so far they are fine, even towing. Good luck in what ever you decide, Jerry


----------

